# Help with Four Leaf Clover (Marsilea quadrifolia)



## Phish (Apr 21, 2009)

I bought this off of aqariumplants.com and it said it was a low light plant. when I got the plants they were nice and green, but after about only 4 days in my tank the are turning really brown, like extremely brown (barely any green cept a bit at bottom but keeps getting worse every day) If i run my hands over the top of the plant it just all falls apart. I was wondering if anyone knew if this was really a low level aquatic plant, and what I might be doing wrong. just a heads up, I am in a 10 gallon tank, 1.5 floro lighting, and have been adding Flourish Fert's.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

From what I've read its a low-medium light plant....which you have low lighting, so it should grow fine. Did you separate it when you planted it? It is a foreground and midground plant that people usually plant a few stems at a time so it will spread. It may also have been sold grown emersed and may need to transition to being submerged.


----------



## Phish (Apr 21, 2009)

by separated do you mean, like, separate it out of the pot it came in?


----------

